# remplacer un Palm TX par un iPod Touch



## delmic (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage sérieusement de changer mon Palm TX (snif) qui arrive en fin de course et n'est plus commercialisé.

Je recherche donc un appareil capable :
 - de gérer une base de donnée (contacts) d'au moins 2000 personnes
 - de gérer des planning de cours (événements répétitifs, liaison de contacts, ...) sur plusieurs anneées
 - de gérer une documentation diverse et varié (sous forme de notes triées par domaines)
 - de se synchroniser sans encombre avec mon iMac

et éventuellement d'avoir un accès internet pour relever quelques mails.

J'ai cru comprendre que le iPod Touch viendrait à bout de ce cahier des charges (bien que baladeur numérique à la base)

Je recherche donc toute info, échange d'expérience, conseils quand à l'intérêt (ou pas) d'un tel outil pour cette utilisation.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## pontorg (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour sans doute cher collègue

Universitaire j'ai fait ce passage l'été dernier (je suis en plus abonné à mobile me pour synchroniser mes ordi domicile et travail et avoir documents accessibles de partout)

Je recherche un appareil capable :
- de gérer une base de donnée (contacts) d'au moins 2000 personnes
l'i pod T a un lien direct avec contacts du mac (je dois en avoir autant) On peut ajouter bento
- de gérer des planning de cours (événements répétitifs, liaison de contacts, ...) sur plusieurs années
l'i pod T a un lien direct avec i cal du mac et c'est plus clair que sur le palm où je passais par Entourage pour cela
- de gérer une documentation diverse et varié (sous forme de notes triées par domaines)
l'i pod T a un lien  avec notes du mac mais j'en ai peu et ne les trie pas

- de se synchroniser sans encombre avec mon iMac
synchro par cable ou mobile me en wifi. Pas essayé en bluetooh

et éventuellement d'avoir un accès internet pour relever quelques mails.
en wifi je relève mes courriels bcp plus facilement et rapidement qu'avec le palm (mais ne peux les supprimer comme avec lui)

L'ipod peut être enrichi d'applications utiles

Mon seul regret, moi qui gérais avant calendrier, contacts et courriels par Entourage c'est que Mail ne permette pas autant de boites aux lettres ou signatures. 

Bon courage pour la migration


----------



## delmic (24 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Tout ceci me rassure quand aux contacts et calendrier; en revanche quand tu dis


> l'i pod T a un lien avec notes du mac mais j'en ai peu et ne les trie pas


je ne connais pas de logiciels "notes" sur mac d'où ma question : avec quoi synchronise-t-il les notes?

J'ai déjà migré il y a quelques temps d'entourage vers mail, et j'utilise actuellement PalmDesktop pour la synchro. Ce qui veut dire que je dois découvrir iCal et Carnet d'adresse (entre autres) et que j'aurai très certainement d'autres questions prochainement.

Sinon, je suis prof de musique dans de petites associations rurales et j'utilise le Palm pour le suivi de mes élèves, des notes sur le contenu de mes cours, des comptes-rendus de réunions, ...


----------

